# Keep riding???



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Some videos for you all to see:

*#1*




*#2*




*#3*




... and purchase from BestBuy today: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Brammo+...18224467842&skuId=9481615&st=brammo&cp=1&lp=1

Now - to find a way to charge this thing up via solar-panels, eh?


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

*LOVE IT!!!*

Pricey, but worth it, eh?

I'm going to check it out....

Battery life...
Battery replacement cost...
Charge rate...
Available charging stations "underway" (wherever that is)

_*Do they have a "chopper" version yet?* _ 
-Basey's an old hippie / biker


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

An alternative to the Brammo Enertia motorcycle is the Zero Motorcycle - similar concept, but, the Zero was originally built as a dual-sport and then was recreated as a supermotard ..

ZERO MOTORCYCLES ? The Electric Motorcycle Company - Official Site

I sat on a Zero at the Calgary motorcycle show a few weeks back. The seat is very stiff, so, I would hope that could change, but, ride-height felt comfortable.

I asked about solar-charging these beasts, but, it seems that I would need to run 4 panels at 12-volt each and one panel at 6-volt in series to give me the required voltage.

The only other option that I can see at the moment is to run a bank of batteries to an inverter to get 120-vac and then using the built-in charger to turn that AC back into DC ... a shame if you ask me.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

*OK Kid! - you got me hooked alright!

My kind of bike:









Big Bear Electric Chopper






Yeahhhh!

- Basey*


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Here is a picture of my bike on the day that I bought it ... it is being converted over to an emergency BOV - my primary being one of my 5 Jeeps in the stable ..


----------



## willysman (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey Naeked

Nice KLR. I have an 88 that is also one of my BOV/GHV's. I live 50 k's from work and ride from spring to fall so mine is being set up with ammo can panniers and has a pelican trunk as well as my BOB on my back or lashed to the back daily.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Willys ... would you happen to be a moderator on another website that I visit regularly and have an ancient Willy's pickup?


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice. i have a drz400s that I spent too much modding. It has a big bore kit, drz400e cam, carb and ecm. Clutch and kick stand switches bypassed etc. I miss riding it. It was scary fast. I would "carry" the front tire and not know it until I shifted and it touched back down. A little unnerving some times.


----------



## willysman (Nov 3, 2010)

Naekid
Nope not I. I have the name as I used to own a 52 willys M38 modified for extreme offroading and BOV. Unfortunatly I no longer have that Jeep but have just acquired a 77 cj7 project I will be fixing up. The name stuck though as I already was using it on a few forums


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

willysman said:


> Naekid
> Nope not I. I have the name as I used to own a 52 willys M38 modified for extreme offroading and BOV. Unfortunatly I no longer have that Jeep but have just acquired a 77 cj7 project I will be fixing up. The name stuck though as I already was using it on a few forums


Tis alright. There is another Willy's owner near you that moderate's on a KLR-based website ... I thought it was too much of a coincidence - Willy's, KLR650 and from the same general area of Ontario ..


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

KLR vs. Electric bike.....

Ride KLR 220 miles, spend ten minutes on gassing, chow and a walk-about, then ride another 220 miles before stopping for the night.

Electric bike, ride 100 miles, find a place to plug 'er in for the night.....

I'll keep my KLR. Besides, I don't see many electric plugs on the forest trees...... :scratch


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Bigdog57 said:


> I'll keep my KLR. Besides, I don't see many electric plugs on the forest trees...... :scratch


Really? You don't grow current-bushes in your neck of the woods? :scratch

:sssh:


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Nasty...but funny...*



Bigdog57 said:


> I'll keep my KLR. Besides, I don't see many electric plugs on the forest trees...... :scratch


Some hikers with a perverse sense of humor have been know to take an electrical outlet box with them to shelters on the Appalachian Trail and nail them to the wall of the lean-to shelters. They then try not to laugh :sssh: at the reaction of the uninitiated, newbie hikers :scratch when they plug into them and try to recharge their cell phones, Ipods, etc. :gaah: More fun than watching television!


----------

